# Duty & Valour, the Canadian Forces Wiki



## Grey (31 Mar 2009)

Hey, everyone.

After a brief and encouraging conversation with one of the site administrators, I thought that I would post some information about a new on-line Canadian Forces encyclopedia which I founded earlier this year -- it's called Duty & Valour, the Canadian Forces Wiki.

Let me just begin by saying that I am a member of the Canadian Forces, having previously served eight years in the infantry. I actually just got back a little while ago from serving with, for the most part, Task Force 3-08 in Afghanistan. Now, I’m actually in the process of doing a trades transfer to become a Supply Technician. Anyways, upon coming home from Kandahar (actually, during my last week in country), I had the urge to start a project which could aim to be two things: 1) an on-line repository for **everything** and **anything** related to the history, origins and current state of the Canadian Forces, and 2) A place where past & present CF members, family members and friends could have the chance to record their memories, either regarding personal experiences or otherwise, about their time either in, or supporting loved ones who served, the Canadian Forces. The result was Duty & Valour, the Canadian Forces Wiki – http://cdnforces.wikia.com/

Some other links of interest, to lend support to what I’ve laid out above:

• http://cdnforces.wikia.com/wiki/Duty_%26_Valour:Roll_of_Honour – Like that page says, our numerous Rolls of Honour exist “... to provide an on-line repository for these men and women who given their lives to a greater cause, whether it was on home soil or in a foreign country abroad.” As we are new, most are pretty bare bones right now, but please see the Afghanistan Roll of Honour to see what it can look like -- http://cdnforces.wikia.com/wiki/Duty_%26_Valour:Roll_of_Honour/Afghanistan

• http://cdnforces.wikia.com/wiki/Duty_%26_Valour:War_Journal – again, as this page says, the War Journal “...aims to give all past and present Canadian Forces soldiers, family members, friends, and DND civilians the ability to document the Canadian Forces' history through their own eyes; their experiences while deployed on any operation; their feelings, thoughts, memories of the times while their loved ones were away for days, weeks or months at a time; and their own feelings of contributing in their own capacity, though while not in uniform, to their countries defence.”

• http://cdnforces.wikia.com/wiki/Forum:Index – our various forums: Lest We Forget is a place where anyone can leave a forum post speaking about a family member who served, and has now passed away, but does not necessarily meet the criteria of a “Roll of Honour” (passing away as a result of a deployed operation, whether at home or abroad). This forum, for example, could be a place where I could post photos and memories of my grandfather, an A & SH of C veteran of WW2 who passed away in the late 1990’s. The Royal Goose is Duty & Valour’s official “mess” where people can ask for help from fellow editors, raise editing problems they may encounter, or simply post topics about things that may be on their minds. There are other forums as well, so feel free to take a look at them, and the rest of the site, if you would like.

• Personally, I can be found on Duty & Valour at http://cdnforces.wikia.com/wiki/User:Greyman

• Anyone who is interested can create a username, and then sign in, at http://cdnforces.wikia.com/wiki/Special:UserLogin Likewise, anyone who wants to can work toward becoming an administrator of Duty & Valour and help lend leadership and other important aspects to the community.

And, of course, the main purpose for the wiki – being an encyclopedia about the Canadian Forces and its history. We currently have over 1,300 articles and almost 500 images, but that is really just a very very small drop in the bucket with regards to what we all know is out there with regards to the Canadian Forces, both past and present. Everything and anything from battles, notable personalities, weapons, regimental magazines, books, locations, kit and food that have connections with the CF are welcomed on Duty & Valour – the sheer scope of which, still brings a large smile to my face. The best thing is, in my mind and wiki-experience at least, is that anyone can help edit and become a part of the community if they want.

Now, I have had a very long history with wikis and have volunteered my spare time in various positions working directly for various wiki-hosting companies, such as Wikia, so I am excited to bring my experience to a encyclopedic project aimed at the Canadian Forces. If anyone has questions about the project, please don’t hesitate to contact me and I'll get back to you as soon as possible. Sorry that this post may be a little long, but thanks for your time and hopefully I'll see some of you around Duty & Valour in the future.

Cheers,

Grey (on Milnet.ca)
Greyman (At Duty & Valour and Wikia)


----------



## lyned (26 Apr 2009)

Thanks for this, I just signed up!


----------



## Grey (27 Apr 2009)

lyned said:
			
		

> Thanks for this, I just signed up!



Awesome  I hope you enjoy the place.


----------



## jmbest (2 May 2009)

Hi Grey,
Thanks so much for creating this great site! Looking through it now and finding it excellent..personally loving the "recommended reading" section right now. Great work!  ;D


----------

